# xxx Stern Drivetrain Components Back In Stock @ APTuning!! xxx



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Stern engine and transmission components are usually very hard to come by, so much so that most the times when I get a shipment in it is gone just filling backorders. I currently have gotten caught up on all orders and have some of everything left in stock. However some items I only have a couple pieces left so if you need something do not delay. 

I know there are plenty of you guys out there trying to get projects done for #H20prep, so if you still need any mounts make to to check us out. *

*We have product on hand for most B5/B6/B7 applications:*


Engine mounts 4cyl/6cyl(soft & firm)
Engine mounts 8cyl(firm)
Transmission mounts(5spd)
Transmission mounts(6pd)
Rear diff mount inserts
Rear diff carrier bushings




*Click on the picture to be taken to our website and place your order:*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Sold a bunch over the weekend, get this stuff before its on backorder again!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Bump for Wednesday. 

I am taking a mini-vacation but everyone else will still be at the shop ready to assist. Feel free to place orders or email as I will still be checking on those throughout the day. *


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Back from vacation bump!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Back up top*:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

